# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Poziom cholesterolu we krwi

## zombi

Witam,
Mam pytanie jak skutecznie obniżyć poziom cholesterolu we krwi? Znacie może jakąś dietę?

----------


## dr.

Zastosuj dietę niskokaloryczną obniżającą poziom cholesterolu we krwi, która będzie zawierała ok. 1 200 kcal dziennie.

----------

